
Amazon FSx for Windows File Server - mcrute
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-amazon-fsx-for-windows-file-server-fast-fully-managed-and-secure/
======
loteck
Pricing link:
[https://aws.amazon.com/fsx/windows/pricing/](https://aws.amazon.com/fsx/windows/pricing/)

Storage capacity: $0.130 per GB-month

Throughput capacity (configurable): $2.200 per MBps-month

Backup storage: $0.050 per GB-month

------
amaccuish
Shame they didn't use Samba like they did for their simple directory service.
Would have been great to have more eyes on the Samba code.

------
blattimwind
SMB-Share-as-a-Service

~~~
hsk0823
It amazes me it took this long to make this happen and that Azure still
doesn't have this as a feature

------
aerodog
can't tell if the AWS mafia is going after HN or...

~~~
txcwpalpha
Yea, I currently count 10 articles about Amazon on the front page, with 8 of
them being posted by the same user [1], who happens to be an Amazon employee.
The keynote is happening, but it still seems excessive.

I've also noticed that a few other Amazon employees are popping up in the
threads promoting AWS products, which seems a little shady as well.

1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=mcrute](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=mcrute)

~~~
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20big%20tech%20confere...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20big%20tech%20conference&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)

~~~
txcwpalpha
Does it make a difference if the person who is doing the posting of all of
those articles is an Amazon employee? Seems like a clear case of attempted
astroturfing at worst, and definitely a conflict of interest at best.

I know there's not really a "solution" to it, and Amazon should definitely be
allowed to announce their products on HN, but I think the readers have a right
to know that the people promoting these products do benefit from said products
being adopted.

~~~
dang
I doubt that it makes a big difference. Someone's going to post these no
matter what, and it's the upvotes that put them on the front page.

For me the issue is, of the dozen+ announcements, which are actually the
interesting ones? I have no idea, but we're not going to leave a dozen of them
on the front page to find out.

~~~
txcwpalpha
Does HN have the ability to merge threads? I hate to suggest more work for
you, but it seems like a good situation for a "megathread" type of situation
for all AWS reinvent-related announcements to all be grouped into. It doesn't
_really_ matter, but it could help avoid the clutter, both from the posts
themselves, and from the comments decrying them.

~~~
dang
That runs into a different problem, which is that lists tend to make for lame
discussion. Since it isn't clear which specific item to discuss, the topic
ends up being the lowest common denominator, which in this case would be
Amazon or AWS in general. We don't need another thread about that.

------
dschuetz
Another Amazon Ad?

